# Comment ouvrir le port 8080 ?



## fritzi78 (6 Juillet 2008)

Je joue à un jeu (Royaumes Renaissants) où l'on doit pouvoir accéder à des zones de discussion en ligne (tavernes) qui s'ouvrent dans une fenêtre en plus de l'écran principal.

Malheureusement pour moi, l'écran reste noir et je ne peux rien faire.

Attention, car j'ai déjà testé toutes les solutions simples comme désactiver mon firewall (Norton), avoir la dernière version de flash plugin, essayer avec différents navigateurs (IE, Safari, Firefox).

Ma configuration :
Mac Mini 1,25 Ghz, 512 Mo ram, 40 go. Os X 10.3.9.
Modem externe Speed Touch Alcatel. ligne ADSL Orange.
Pas de réseau local, ni wifi, ni rien d'autre.

Si je branche sur ce modem et cette ligne internet un portable Windows, ça marche.

Je pense comprendre que le port 8080 ne s'ouvre pas sur mon mini.

Merci pour toute bonne idée !

Fritzi


----------



## ntx (6 Juillet 2008)

Qu'est ce que tu fous avec un pare-feu Norton ?  Tu as des instincts masochistes  Le port 8080 devrait être ouvert si tu coupes le FW. Donc vires Norton et peut être que cela marchera mieux


----------



## Ferris (7 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> Attention, car j'ai déjà testé toutes les solutions simples comme désactiver mon firewall (Norton), avoir la dernière version de flash plugin, essayer avec différents navigateurs (IE, Safari, Firefox).


T'es sûr que ton modem ne fait pas routeur ?
C'est le cas de certains Speedtouch... si c'est le cas il faut que tu entres dans l'interface de ton routeur qui gère les ports en amont de ton mini...


----------



## fritzi78 (7 Juillet 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu fous avec un pare-feu Norton ?  Tu as des instincts masochistes  Le port 8080 devrait être ouvert si tu coupes le FW. Donc vires Norton et peut être que cela marchera mieux



Merci pour la réponse, mais, question bête, un firewall n'est-il pas nécessaire pour se protéger d'intrusions malfaisantes quand on est en ligne ? Donc avant de virer Norton qui sert à cela je crois, confirme moi qu'il n'y a pas de risque à le faire et pourquoi.


----------



## fritzi78 (7 Juillet 2008)

Ferris a dit:


> T'es sûr que ton modem ne fait pas routeur ?
> C'est le cas de certains Speedtouch... si c'est le cas il faut que tu entres dans l'interface de ton routeur qui gère les ports en amont de ton mini...



merci, mais je ne pense pas. Essentiellement parce que je n'ai pas d'interface pour ce modem.


----------



## maousse (7 Juillet 2008)

c'est un speedtouch usb, ethernet ? (tu donnerais le numéro de modèle, on serait fixé  )
Et je te confirme que norton est un boulet mal foutu sur mac os x, qui fait planter les systèmes à chaque mise à jour du système (tu ne t'en es pas rendu compte, car tu es toujours avec panther), et qui est complètement inutile.

Sans norton, il y a donc deux endroits pour vérifier l'ouverture/le bon mappage de port:
-sur l'interface de config de ton routeur le cas étant (pas forcément)
-dans les préférences système>partage>firewall>ajouter une règle pour le port 8080 tcp.


----------



## ntx (7 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse, mais, question bête, un firewall n'est-il pas nécessaire pour se protéger d'intrusions malfaisantes quand on est en ligne ?


Si mais celui de Mac OSX est amplement suffisant et les produits Norton sur Mac ne sont pas réputés pour leur fiabilité


----------



## fritzi78 (8 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> c'est un speedtouch usb, ethernet ? (tu donnerais le numéro de modèle, on serait fixé  )



J'ai pas de numéro, c'est le tout premier, vert, en forme de raie manta qui était livré avec le pack Wanadoo aux tous débuts de l'ADSL. USB il est. C'est certainement pas un routeur.

Pour le reste j'ai suivi les différents avis, et viré Norton. Créé un port 8080 dans le coupe feu de "partage".

Mais pas de résultat.

Et maintenant, qu'est-ce que je dois cocher et décocher pour ne pas me faire envahir ? Car ce qui était pratique sur Norton, c'est que je nommais précisément telles ou telles adresses, en https par exemple, et que seules celle-ci pouvaient communiquer avec mon ordi.

Maintenant j'ai un peu l'impression d'être à poil et que tout le monde peut entrer à sa convenance !!!

Enfin, quid de la partie antivirus de Norton ? Je la garde ou pas ?

Merci les gars et à +


----------



## hotblood (8 Juillet 2008)

Des tutos ici


----------



## hotblood (8 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> Enfin, quid de la partie antivirus de Norton ? Je la garde ou pas ?



C'est une usine à gaz Norton que ce soit sur PC ou sur Mac (c'est une ignominie de mettre cela sur MAc d'ailleurs :hein::love: )


----------



## ntx (8 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> Enfin, quid de la partie antivirus de Norton ? Je la garde ou pas ?


Si tu veux avoir un "virus" sur ton Mac tu peux le garder


----------



## fritzi78 (9 Juillet 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Si tu veux avoir un "virus" sur ton Mac tu peux le garder



OK, tu me conseille donc de ne pas mettre d'antivirus ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

j'arrive un peu tard sur ce fil
ntx et autres ont raison: norton peut créer plus de soucis que faire du bien

( et sa désinstall il faut la faire propre car parfois certains  trucs laissés derrrière  continuent de gener)


----------



## fritzi78 (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'arrive un peu tard sur ce fil
> ntx et autres ont raison: norton peut créer plus de soucis que faire du bien
> 
> ( et sa désinstall il faut la faire propre car parfois certains  trucs laissés derrrière  continuent de gener)



Merci pascalformac de confirmer l'avis général anti Norton, mais j'ai besoin de conseils constructifs :

- si j'enlève Norton je n'ai plus d'antivirus, est-ce que j'en mets un autre, lequel ?

- comment désinstaller propre ? Car effectivement j'ai mis Norton sécurity internet à la poubelle mais je crois que ça ne suffit pas. Et malheureusement je n'ai plus mon disque d'installation où il y avait peut-être un "désinstaller" comme pour d'autres logiciels.

Merci.


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> - si j'enlève Norton je n'ai plus d'antivirus, est-ce que j'en mets un autre, lequel ?



perso, j'en ai jamais eu et tout va bien. Le seul problème pourrait venir de macros contenues dans les documents MSOffice. Mais comme j'utilise iwork...



fritzi78 a dit:


> - comment désinstaller propre ? Car effectivement j'ai mis Norton sécurity internet à la poubelle mais je crois que ça ne suffit pas. Et malheureusement je n'ai plus mon disque d'installation où il y avait peut-être un "désinstaller" comme pour d'autres logiciels.



fais une recherche sur le forum, ce sujet a été largement traité 

PS: en évitant de dire que les posts en réponse ne sont pas constructifs... car à défaut, ils sont bénévoles et de bonne foi notamment celui de Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

fritzi78 a dit:


> Merci pascalformac de confirmer l'avis général anti Norton, mais j'ai besoin de conseils constructifs :
> 
> - si j'enlève Norton je n'ai plus d'antivirus, est-ce que j'en mets un autre, lequel ?
> 
> ...


AVANT de desinstaller un truc on regarde la procédure prévue par le développeur et on la suit

( c'est du bon sens ...constructif)

et tu verras sur les fils appropriés et sur divers forums (dont chez norton )

que pour pouvoir désinstaller avec les outils prévus et fournis il te faudra simuler une RÉ-install


----------



## fritzi78 (9 Juillet 2008)

Mille excuses les uns et les autres si "constructif" vous a gêné, comme je le vois. Dans mon esprit ce n'était pas péjoratif.

Mais les gars vous me parlez de choses évidentes pour vous et pour lesquelles tout le background me manque à moi.

C'est vrai que je suis nul de ne pas savoir tout ça.

Désolé.

Mais merci d'avoir essayé de me faire comprendre et de me guider.

Je suis peut-être arrivé dans un forum de trop haut niveau, d'où ma dernière question : en connaissez-vous un plus à ma portée ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

mais tout simplement ici !

t'as bien vu que t'as bourdé dans la désinstall
, on te donne la bonne procédure  pour TOUTES les  desinstall  (en gros  lire le manuel !)

( et en plus t'as des avis sur norton en bonus)


----------

